# habistat mini fan



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

alright guys, i keep alot of fire salamanders, and up until now its been cool basement and ice packs, how ever id like to develop a really nice terrestrial planted set up for my terrestris so what im considering is using a habistat mini fan.
Livefood UK Ltd.

what i need to know is will this fan be able to keep a 36 inch terrarium at around 15-17C? thats with a 5 UV bulb aswell.

also does any one know how noisy they are?

regards,

JEsUS


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

All fans do is circulate the air, they do little for actual cooling of a terrarium. Have you considered a peltier device? They are a little more expensive but work very effectively.
BTW UVB tubes / bulbs are a no no with Caudates.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

you mean like whats in a fridge? do you have any links to were you can buy them?

as uvb ive got a grolux tube that is used for aquariums, do you recon that would aid plants? if not then how can plants be maintained in a caudate terrarium?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes like used in mini-fridges, have a search on eBay for them.

Grolux should be fine they are not a UVB tube.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

I used to use the habistat mini fans when I kept fire sals, as Pollywogs said they don't aid in cooling the viv that well although they are better than ice packs, you'd still need to keep them in a cool room but I found the fans would help to lower the temps by a couple of degrees whilst they were on, I had them connected through a cool stat so they'd switch off when it was already at the right temps.
A peltier device sounds better though, I'll have to remember that if I start keeping them again: victory:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

What sort of price are you looking at for a peltier.

Isn't this the thing that does some weird physics. instead of getting hot when you pass a current through it; they get cold. Used to use them for rapid cooling in the lab.


----------

